# Fuel prep storage container



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

I purchased these containers (called smart bins), I bought them at walmart (in automotive dept) for about $40 each (i think) they will fit 5 mfc nicely, or three fuel cans and a 20# propane cylinder, note these will not hold three 20# propane cylinders only two (weird).
these are my photos.




























These suckers are heavy! Get a buddy to help lift it or load the cans after the box is on the rack

hope this helps!


----------

